# DTS X



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The to Dolby Atmos was slated to be released today. DTS's version of 3D surround will no doubt piqued the interest of those here. What I've learned so far, is that speaker configuration will not be critical to this format (in other words, we can use the same over head speaker placement as Dolby Atmos). Most of the big players. (manufacturers) are on board, but most of us will have to buy a new receiver/processor to take advantage of this. I don't believe there's much (or even any) software yet, but hopefully that will change as time goes on. Interested to hear other's comments about this...

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I happen to be a fan of DTS so I welcome the new format and would be willing to wait for an AVR that comes equipped with it. If I could manage an AVR that could do Aura 3D, Atmos and DTS X I would be content. However I would still want to wait to see content availability first. I have yet to jump on the bandwagon for atmos but if DTS X proves to be a solid format I would dive on in to the realm of 3D audio or object oriented audio if you will.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> I happen to be a fan of DTS so I welcome the new format and would be willing to wait for an AVR that comes equipped with it. If I could manage an AVR that could do Aura 3D, Atmos and DTS X I would be content. However I would still want to wait to see content availability first. I have yet to jump on the bandwagon for atmos but if DTS X proves to be a solid format I would dive on in to the realm of 3D audio or object oriented audio if you will.


 I think that's a smart position to take. Atmos and DTS X are going to require significant investments in hardware, and as of now, there's precious little software. I'm glad to see home theater audio moving forward, but I plan to proceed slowly.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/dts-x-immersive-surround-format
Some reading.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting the Audioholics link. Lots of good information there. I especially appreciate the flexibility of the new format and the fact that there is incentive for studios to use it since it is cost effective. Looking forward to auditioning the movies once there released in the theater.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm glad DTS has come forward with their version. Sometimes it's nice to have a choice as to which one you (and your system) prefer, and then sometimes there will be more definitive moments where one or the other just "gets it right" (Gladiator, Private Ryan, and I think one of the Jurassic Park special editions come to mind for DVD examples). Not to mention the fact that some competition is good for the marketplace and keeping a monopoly from gaining total control.


----------



## dutchmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

is there going to be a firmware up grade for the Marantz sr7009?


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

I would say no. 

Denon – AVR-X7200W firmware upgradeable to DTS:X later this year
Emotiva – XMR processor with DTS:X support coming in early 2016
Integra and Onkyo – releasing several DTS:X receivers by fall 2015
Marantz – AV8802 firmware upgradeable to DTS:X later this year
Outlaw Audio - T.B.D.
Pioneer - T.B.D.
Steinway Lyngdorf – P200 Surround Sound Processor launching this summer with DTS:X upgrade slated for fall 2015.
Theta Digital – Casablanca IVa launching this summer with DTS:X upgrade slated for fall 2015.
Trinnov Audio – Altitude32 upgradeable to DTS:X firmware upgrade this summer.
Yamaha – launching DTS:X AV receivers later this fall.


----------



## robfol (Mar 10, 2014)

In case you missed this

*DTS:X arrives on Arcam AVRs
*
*ARCAM* AVR 390/550/850 CLASS-LEADING AV RECEIVERS

- DTS:X implemented v4.06 firmware delivers DTS:X & DTS Neural as promised, to the latest generation of Arcam AVRs 
- DIRAC Live app updated Updates the PC / Mac app with improvements & fixes (downloaded with Firmware package)
- DIRAC room correction for height channels v4.06 also includes the code to allow the relevant Arcam AVRs to use Dirac 
Live on the height channels. This makes a substantial improvement to Dolby ATMOS & DTS:X systems.


----------

